# "Out of Town" FOTD



## prsfynestmami (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a few hundred miles away from home on business, and during the evenings I tend to get a little bored in my hotel room.  So here's what I did....
http://www.intacity.com/sp/062106.jpg







Here's another one I did last week.  I wore this to a date... such a waste of good makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.intacity.com/sp/061506.jpg

I'm too lazy to post exactly what I used right now... but the top is one of the chromezone palettes.  The 2nd is sweetie cake quad, plum dressing, pink opal and embark.  If ya want any more details just ask.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 21, 2006)

I love both of them you should consider doing a tutorial for them


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jun 21, 2006)

You're one of my fave posters..those look hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the glowy look you have too!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 21, 2006)

I love your posts so much, your fotd are always so pretty. I would love to see a tutorial from you!


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 21, 2006)

i LOVE this !!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 21, 2006)

My God you have been gone awhile and when you post its like WHAM. I love both. I have missed your posts.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW. Wowow.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Please!*

I second this thought, these are great color combos!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 
_I love both of them you should consider doing a tutorial for them_


----------



## jessrose (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! The lavender look is my fav! I wish I had as much lid space as you, it really shows off the contouring you do so lovely! I have deep in set almond eyes *pouts*.


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh wow...this is so beautiful! Your application is perfect. Can you tell me what the blue shadow is that you used in the first picture? It's brilliant-just the type of shadow I've been wanting. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous They both are pretty


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_Oh wow...this is so beautiful! Your application is perfect. Can you tell me what the blue shadow is that you used in the first picture? It's brilliant-just the type of shadow I've been wanting. 
Thanks for sharing!_

 
Hey!  Thanks for the compliments!! The bright blue shadow u see is "Unreally Blue" from the Chromezone 2 palette.  It's really similar to jewel blue.


----------



## delovely (Jun 22, 2006)

wow they are both soo beautiful! I love the *pop* of the first one, and the softness of the second one..


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 22, 2006)

wow i love em both the pink ones my fav


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 22, 2006)

Girl you are the hotness! Your looks are always great and very clean looking.


----------



## honyd (Jun 22, 2006)

*luvit*

these look soo hot!! ur skin looks amazing what did u use??


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! How do you keep your skin so flawless?!!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 22, 2006)

Both looks are amazing! These are the best FOTD's I've seen in a while!!


----------



## ben (Jun 22, 2006)

yes, your skin is amazing! what's your secret?


----------



## devin (Jun 22, 2006)

beaaauuutiful!! your fotd's are always sooo pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2006)

That is gorgeous!!!  How did you get that blue shadow to show up so vividly?


----------



## sarahmarin (Jun 22, 2006)

amazing. perfect. magnificent.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! My fave is the last one, its so pretty! And I agree with the others, please post a tutorial.


----------



## poppy z (Jun 22, 2006)

I adore the second look. I really hope you will do a tutorial for this look!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh my!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look beautiful... i love the color combo for the first one.  the second pic is pretty as well


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_these look soo hot!! ur skin looks amazing what did u use??_

 

Thank you ladies!!!!  On my face I used Studio Fix Fluid NW20, Studio Finish concealer NC15, Enriched Bronze powder, Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder, Pressed powder to set, and Nars Laguna/Orgasm blush duo on bottom pic and Mocha blush on top.  To prime my eyes in the first I used Bare Canvas paint, and in the 2nd I used UDPP.
My "secret" has been a high-dose estrogen birth control pill.  Before I got on it my skin was really bad.  I also wash and moisturize my face.
Hope that helps!! As far as a tutorial, if I have some spare time this weekend I will _try_ and do one.  You know those things are a little time consuming.


----------



## user79 (Jun 22, 2006)

The 1st one is so great, I love it!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW!! Tut tut tut tut tutut!! please do a tut!?


now why have i never seen a post from you!! i must be crazzzyy!! You're so stunning!!!


----------



## NightMusik (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh my GOODNESS... those are both gorgeous!! I especially like the 2nd one.. just beautiful


----------



## lovelyrose (Jun 22, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I am one of those people who are waiting for a tutorial...


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohh amazing!!!!! What blsuh do you use on both FOTDs?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

ATL Shawty.... lol not to far from me!!! anyhow u look beautimusss.... absolutly STUNNING.  both looks are amazing.  glowy skin too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YES this is my second post for this pic... but i cant help it.   B/c Its so Purty and i cant stop looking


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_ATL Shawty.... lol not to far from me!!! anyhow u look beautimusss.... absolutly STUNNING.  both looks are amazing.  glowy skin too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YES this is my second post for this pic... but i cant help it.   B/c Its so Purty and i cant stop looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks mama... you're funny!  ATL is my home... u live in Augusta, rite?  One of my girls is from there... how do you like it?  Let me know next time you're in the A, we'll hit up the MAC store!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello pretty lady.  Long time no see.  Love both the looks madly.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 22, 2006)

your skills are NUTS  i love the colors


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I love your looks, very beautiful!


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 22, 2006)

They are both great! Awesome use of colors and great blending!


----------



## Femme Noir (Jun 22, 2006)

i love the second one, it's so pretty


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 22, 2006)

Your makeup looks amazing as always! I'm sure I've asked you this before, but are you a makeup artist?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Thanks mama... you're funny!  ATL is my home... u live in Augusta, rite?  One of my girls is from there... how do you like it?  Let me know next time you're in the A, we'll hit up the MAC store!!_

 

haha to give u an idea... Augusta is AKA (Disgusta) lol.  Nothing much happening around here.  And most def about ATL "The MAc-Crack addicts" will be on the loose that day lol.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 22, 2006)

Love them both.


----------



## hinna (Jun 22, 2006)

These are gorgeous. You are seriously stunning.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Your makeup looks amazing as always! I'm sure I've asked you this before, but are you a makeup artist?_

 
I'm a claims adjuster for an insurance company.  I wish I worked for mac, so I could spend all day practicing makeup.


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 22, 2006)

Absolutely ghorjus!!!!!!!  Im so in awe!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 23, 2006)

they're gorgeous!! very lovely =D


----------



## kimb (Jun 23, 2006)

oh la la very pretty!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 23, 2006)

G O R G E O U S!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 25, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL>
 I too would love to see some tutorials frm you!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 25, 2006)

your skin looks so great.

i'm green with envy.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 25, 2006)

They are both gorgeous and your skin looks absolutely flawless.


----------



## ruhin (Jun 26, 2006)

Both very purdy!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 27, 2006)

this is SOOOO pretty


----------



## britaniefaith (Jun 30, 2006)

PLEASE tell me what mascara you use? i am in love with your lashes.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 30, 2006)

i copyied this today. i love it! thanx 4 posting!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Jun 30, 2006)

that's HOT.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *britaniefaith* 
_PLEASE tell me what mascara you use? i am in love with your lashes._

 

Hey!  I used Estee Lauder MagnaScopic and sometimes Lancome Hypnose.  I do about 2-3 coats.


----------



## angelica (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, I would of never have thought these could go together ....awesome job!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

u're so talented! I'm still hoping you do a tut! that would be so awsome


----------

